# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Ludwigia ovalis



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

In case y'all haven't seen much of this one, it's one of the ones I ordered recently and actually got. It came a very light pink but is quickly adapting to my tank conditions and hope it will look like these photos I found.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

In case y'all haven't seen much of this one, it's one of the ones I ordered recently and actually got. It came a very light pink but is quickly adapting to my tank conditions and hope it will look like these photos I found.


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

...


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

and one more...


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

I have three nights (I work nights) off a week, waddya expect? Anyway...


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

man, you are realy beefing up our database. good job creature.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2004)

This is really a beautiful plant. I can only hope that one day I might get the chance to grow some. Nice Pics Creature!!

Hawk


----------



## imported_Creature (Feb 6, 2003)

There not my pics, just one's I found over the net. They seem to make it to many sites. Once mine start looking picture worthy I'll post these as well.


----------

